
Blazor Server in .NET Core 3.0 Scenarios and Performance - sunnyP
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/aspnet/blazor-server-in-net-core-3-0-scenarios-and-performance/
======
hidden_sheepman
It’s refreshing to see a different alternative to current trend of SPA’s
frameworks.

